
Ask HN: What to do if a Government is not GDPR compliant? - entelechy
What should I do if my government doesn&#x27;t handle my data in accordance to GDPR?<p>Furthermore, when is it possible to exercise &quot;the right to be forgotten&quot;?
======
thedevindevops
Law enforcement/National security are exempt from GDPR. Furthermore the right
to be forgotten has been replaced with the more limited right to erasure.

------
anoncoward111
Joint airstrikes from EU countries of course.

In all seriousness there is very little anyone can do to compel a nation state
to do something that costs time and money.

